

The art of metaprogramming, Part 1: Introduction to metaprogramming - b-man
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-metaprog1.html

======
pjonesdotca
I don't know if I would call C pre-processing "metaprogramming"but, perhaps
I've spent too much time with Scheme and Ruby.

